# getting stitched up?



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 27, 2014)

Been away for a while, but the new year brought me back with a bang. been lurking in the urbex shadows, watching, waiting, until the right site came up again, and then it did... 

I am aware that it has been done a lot recently, but after finding the location through clues given on a post on another forum which i wont name, but lets call it '14 Nights Earlier', i had to go and take a look at 'Stitchers cottage'. 

I explored this one with a non-forum member, it was her first explore, and i dare say not her last. We crept through long, ice laden grass to the entrance, trying not to wake any of the surrounding neighbors. After a 2 hour drive and leg cramp, this was not easy. 

Once inside it was still far to dark to shoot, so we wandered around waiting for the sunrise. I walked upstairs and straight away noticed a light on in one of the bedrooms! To say this unnerved me was an understatement. Had someone left it on by means of a trap, should i turn it off in case it drew attention to us? Then the thought hit me, what if this was not a derelict site, but some cruel joke? I crept to the crack between the door and the door frame, and looked through the crack, half expecting to see someone laying on the bed. Thankfully there was no-one there, but i still couldn't relax, as i wondered as to the reasons for the light being on. 

This place is great, but i suspect it will be trashed or looted shortly, so i am glad to have seen it when i did. 

Enjoy...




1 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




2 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




3 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




4 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




5 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr




6 by shot in the darkness, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 27, 2014)

good shots mate,  glad to see your shots of this place, alot changed in a few days...
Nice set none the less mate!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd bet it's changed even more now!, took me a while to get the pics up. Wanted to go back and shoot it on my film camera to, but think it might be tad far for that risk


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 27, 2014)

Good photos & well presented report. Good work


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome shots as per dude! Nice to see your take on the place


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 27, 2014)

Lush mate, glad to see you're out n about again  I love the tea cup ones and the treadle table's beautiful... don't see many of them any more


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got to get there, pity its so far 
Great report and photos


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 28, 2014)

Love these shots - the place looks much better in daylight


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2014)

Fab clear pic's, the light from the sun makes it look lovely! 
Thanks...


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awsome photos! Great looking place! Good work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooo! Now that's nice. 

I bet the light weirded you out big time! We did a place once and found the lights on in the cellar, washed pots on the drainer, fresh linen in the closets, and then the bl**dy phone started ringing! Strange how sometimes these abandoned places just don't get "shut down". When I was 14 we used to hang around in a former TB sanatorium and the telephones there still worked even though most of the roof lead was stripped and the place was awash with water!


----------



## mookster (Jan 28, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> We did a place once and found the lights on in the cellar, washed pots on the drainer, fresh linen in the closets, and then the bl**dy phone started ringing!



That wasn't Malvernbury was it? The cellar lights were still on, and the phones were ringing on us in there too!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 28, 2014)

Cracking stuff pal..


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 28, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> Ooooo! Now that's nice.
> 
> I bet the light weirded you out big time! We did a place once and found the lights on in the cellar, washed pots on the drainer, fresh linen in the closets, and then the bl**dy phone started ringing! Strange how sometimes these abandoned places just don't get "shut down". When I was 14 we used to hang around in a former TB sanatorium and the telephones there still worked even though most of the roof lead was stripped and the place was awash with water!



yeah it sure did freak me out, other than that it was fine, but t meant i couldn't really relax. there has been so much tourism in this place lately, so i wouldn't be surprised if someone had left it on and forgotten.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the look of this place. very well captured and cracking set!! cheers for sharing your view on the place.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks for the kind words people.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 30, 2014)

*Welcome back man!! Bostin set that is!! *


----------



## smblondon (Feb 1, 2014)

That's gorgeous!!!
The sewing machine photo and the bed, as if someone has just left it are my faves!!

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 4, 2014)

Im liking this and yeah, i think id freak out if i got there and the light was on too. Odd.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

great place this some really cool stuff in the garden i dont think it will stay this way for long


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 9, 2014)

really beautiful shots ...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 9, 2014)

URBANMYTH said:


> great place this some really cool stuff in the garden i dont think it will stay this way for long



Sadly i fear you are right. Happy to have seen it while it looks this way


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 9, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> really beautiful shots ...



Why thankyou, its such an easy place to capture, so much feeling inside


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2014)

when i visited i noticed bits were missing shame as its a real gem its almost to easy to find thou


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2014)

URBANMYTH said:


> when i visited i noticed bits were missing shame as its a real gem its almost to easy to find thou



yeah other forums have done a fairly good job at making it easy to find. give it 6 months, will probably be empty


----------



## cheesecrisps (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome place


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 10, 2014)

Ye its always a certain forum that seems to give thing away from untouched to trashed in 6 months


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats the way most of these places go real shame


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

This isn't a certain other forum, and there's no need to discuss it here thanks!

Say no to forum politics.


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice set. Love your close vs wide comparison views.


----------

